# [OFF]La vie sociale de nos chers utilisateurs Gentoo

## GaMeS

Bonsoir,

En ce samedi soir, comme beaucoup d'entre vous je suis seul devant mes postes.

(punaise j'en reviens pas que je poste ce topic)

Je fais un p'tit tour pour savoir si le niveau d'une distribution reflète son engagement sentimental.

D'avance je tenais à m'excusez vis a vis des modérateurs/administrateurs si ce poll étais très déplacé.

J'en subirais les concéquences et je les accepteraient.

Edit: Bien sur le concubinage avec son/ses ordinateur(s) ça ne compte pas  :Smile: 

----------

## nonas

Qu'on le banisse ! Bouh !

Je déteste qu'on me rebalance en pleine tronche mon statut de célibataire ! Bouh !

(C'est bien trouvé le 'engagement sentimental' on se demande qui a eu l'idée  :Razz: )

 :Laughing: 

----------

## GaMeS

 *nonas wrote:*   

> 
> 
> (C'est bien trouvé le 'engagement sentimental' on se demande qui a eu l'idée )

 

Oui ça fais un peu moin "cul-cul" que situation amoureuse etc...

Merci  :Razz: 

----------

## SnowBear

Célibataire forever   :Crying or Very sad: 

Enfin on va pas se plaindre non plus, au moins le pc il peut tourner 24h/24 ^^

----------

## Scullder

C'est vrai que c'est cool, vient on se fait un record d'uptime -_-

----------

## kopp

Célibataire, et j'ai choisi... de le devenir hein, pas de le rester ... :-/

----------

## geekounet

Célib depuis toujours ...  :Sad:  Bon à 18 ans j'ai encore le temps, mais j'aimerai bien que ça ne dure pas trop longtemps quand même  :Wink: 

J'ai aussi l'impression d'être de moins en moins social, alors j'essaie de faire des efforts dans l'autre sens : sortir en ville, en soirée et tout ... mais j'aime pas trop ça en fait ^^

Mais c'est vrai que la vie de célib a ses bons côtés  :Smile: 

----------

## SnowBear

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> C'est vrai que c'est cool, vient on se fait un record d'uptime -_-

 

C'est en cours, pour le moment j'en suis à 28jours (je vais devoir rebooter pour changement de matos :'( )

----------

## GaMeS

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

>  *Scullder wrote:*   C'est vrai que c'est cool, vient on se fait un record d'uptime -_- 
> 
> C'est en cours, pour le moment j'en suis à 28jours (je vais devoir rebooter pour changement de matos :'( )

 

Heu moi côté uptime célib j'en suis a 3*365 Jours = 1095 Jours

Côté machine :  22:53:34 up 104 days,

----------

## Scullder

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

>  *Scullder wrote:*   C'est vrai que c'est cool, vient on se fait un record d'uptime -_- 
> 
> C'est en cours, pour le moment j'en suis à 28jours (je vais devoir rebooter pour changement de matos :'( )

 

Mais tu recompiles jamais ton kernel alors ?  :/

----------

## nico_calais

 *SnowBear wrote:*   

>  *Scullder wrote:*   C'est vrai que c'est cool, vient on se fait un record d'uptime -_- 
> 
> C'est en cours, pour le moment j'en suis à 28jours (je vais devoir rebooter pour changement de matos :'( )

 

[hs]Ouais heu moi...les uptimes c'est pas ça en ce moment. En ce moment fait trop chaud. Si en plus j'ajoute la chaleur produite par mon PC, j'ai plus qu'à aller dormir sur le canapé de mon salon   :Confused:  [/hs]

----------

## Anthyme

Moi je suis en concubinage depuis un an et demi ... et ca prend du temps une copine, même pas le temps de bidouiller son pc tranquil ...

comme quoi quelque soit la situation, on est jamais content ^^

----------

## At0m3

Célibataire, cherche geekette aimant regarder son mari zigouillé son ordinateur pour essayer les nouvelles technologies foireuses....

Plus sérieusement, génial cette idée de sondage !!!

Moua, célibataire aussi malheureusement, je dois avouer que c'est aussi pour faire de la place pour mes études, et donc je cherche pas MA geekette   :Cool:  (pour l'instant).

edit: cherche geekettes --> cherche geekette , une ça suffit déjà   :Razz: 

----------

## Antjac

Célibataire depuis 2 mois après une longue histoire de 3 ans....

----------

## kangal

Moi je suis avec ma copine depuis presque 4 ans maintenant... Je dirais qu'elle adore pas l'info, mais elle est contente d'avoir son geek a porte de main quand son windaube crashouille  :Cool: 

Puis le bruit de pc ne la derange pas quand elle dort, donc ca me bousille pas mon uptime   :Very Happy: 

----------

## CryoGen

En solo depuis toujours   :Crying or Very sad: 

J'ai 21 ans... bon c'est vrai que pour le moment ca ne m'arrangerait pas trop une copine mais je ne dirais pas non quand meme (j'suis pas con   :Twisted Evil:  )

----------

## Anthyme

Moi je doit avoir battu un record ...

Elle n'y connaissais rien en informatique a part msn (etude de compta) et j ai reussi a lui faire faire du python loooool   :Laughing: 

----------

## SnowBear

 *Scullder wrote:*   

>  *SnowBear wrote:*    *Scullder wrote:*   C'est vrai que c'est cool, vient on se fait un record d'uptime -_- 
> 
> C'est en cours, pour le moment j'en suis à 28jours (je vais devoir rebooter pour changement de matos :'( ) 
> 
> Mais tu recompiles jamais ton kernel alors ?  :/

 

Si mais là c'est la passerelle (m0n0wall).

Sinon sur le serveur je recompile le kernel mais juste en cas de mise à jour majeur. (d'ailleurs je me demande comment celà se fait que des serveurs linux on des uptime de 4 ans  :Sad:  ).

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> Moi je suis en concubinage depuis un an et demi ... et ca prend du temps une copine, même pas le temps de bidouiller son pc tranquil ...
> 
> comme quoi quelque soit la situation, on est jamais content ^^

 

Perso je ne me plainds absoluement pas de ma situation ^^.

----------

## dapsaille

En ce qui me concerne je tient le bon bout

 Elle me fout la paix avec mes machines si je lui fout la paix aves ses dogues allemands   :Laughing: 

----------

## ltememe

Célibataire en ce moment ...

Les histoires passent et ne se ressemblent pas, mais le célibat revient toujours ..

Tiens, d'ailleurs chui sur "un coup" ... on va bien voir cette semaine  :Smile: 

----------

## GaMeS

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> Elle me fout la paix avec mes machines si je lui fout la paix aves ses dogues allemands 

 

J'imagine le temps que tu passe sur ta machine..ça laisse un peu de temps pour votre couple quand même ?

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> Elle n'y connaissais rien en informatique a part msn (etude de compta) et j ai reussi a lui faire faire du python loooool

 

+1 Respect même ... car tu es revenu de loin (compta oblige   :Laughing:  )

 *ltememe wrote:*   

> Tiens, d'ailleurs chui sur "un coup" ... on va bien voir cette semaine 

 

Arf y en a qui ont de la chance... un coup IRL ?

Un petit topo sur le sondage après une ouverture le samedi 22h ne sont pas brillante mais je vais vous avouez que je m'attendais à pire.

31 % ayant une vie sociale totalement épanoui et donc 69% en attente de se faire remarqué par leur 2nd moitié.

----------

## MaKKrO

Depuis 3 ans dont la dernière année en concubinage...

Ca se passe pas trop mal, même si je manque de temps en temps de me faire tapé dessus...

Je suis du genre (comme bcp d'entre vous je pense) a ne pas voir le temps passé quand je suis devant mon écran....  :Wink: 

@ Anthyme : Chapeau bas sur ce coup la... moi je peux toujours essayé, ca changera rien !!! MsN PoWa !!!

[edit]

Ah si... de IE elle est passé a Firefox... elle a trouvé d'elle même que ca bugai moins ^^

[/edit]

----------

## Enlight

Erf c'est marrant, je parlais justement avec un pote qui bosse dans l'info hier soir et je disais que "bizarrement" depuis que j'ai eu mon ordi et donc que je suis passé à gentoo, j'ai cassé une relation plutôt stable en moins de 2 et que depuis c'est carrément pas brillant sur le plan sentimental...

Il m'a dit que c'était p'tetre le moment de laisser l'ordi de côté... comme si j'allais lacher mon athlon X2! Cinglé!!!   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> Moi je doit avoir battu un record ...
> 
> Elle n'y connaissais rien en informatique a part msn (etude de compta) et j ai reussi a lui faire faire du python loooool  

 

Dis donc comment ça etudes de compta et rien y connaître ça va de paire   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad:   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Anthyme wrote:*   Moi je doit avoir battu un record ...
> 
> Elle n'y connaissais rien en informatique a part msn (etude de compta) et j ai reussi a lui faire faire du python loooool   
> 
> Dis donc comment ça etudes de compta et rien y connaître ça va de paire    

 

C'est net, ce commentaire est pas valable. Ma copine fait des études de géologie et pourtant elle connait les bases du C ansi et gentoo lui fait pas peur (bon ok pour les mises à jour ou certaines config je passe sur le pc). Elle arrive meme à trouver seule certaines solutions parfois (genre alsasound restart quand l'utilisation de skype moisi la carte son) et ce en ligne de commande. 

Je crois qu'elle devient unix-addicted   :Cool: 

----------

## Anthyme

 *MaKKrO wrote:*   

> @ Anthyme : Chapeau bas sur ce coup la... moi je peux toujours essayé, ca changera rien !!! MsN PoWa !!!
> 
> [edit]
> 
> Ah si... de IE elle est passé a Firefox... elle a trouvé d'elle même que ca bugai moins ^^
> ...

 

Moi je l'ai bien embété la dessus ... je l'ai convaincu difficielement de lacher IE pour firefox ... et ensuite de passer de firefox a opera ... (en lui jurant que je changerai plus rien ^^)

@enlight & kwenspc : 

bon ok ok, il est vrai qu'on peu faire de l'info dans pas mal d'etude supperieur comme la compta, si j'ai cité cela c'est qu'a mes yeux la compta est vraiment a l'opposé de l'informatique ... et aussi pour pas trop entrer dans les details ... bon pour faire simple : c'est une fille qui avant n'avais pas pas d'ordi personnel et squatait celui de ses parrents pour faire du MSN, elle pensais que C etait la 3eme lettre de l'alphabet et que le python etait un serpent ^^

J'ai aussi tenté de lui mettre un linux (ubuntu) mais la carte wifi n'as rien voullu savoir ... (saleté de netgear)

----------

## dapsaille

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

>  *dapsaille wrote:*   Elle me fout la paix avec mes machines si je lui fout la paix aves ses dogues allemands  
> 
> J'imagine le temps que tu passe sur ta machine..ça laisse un peu de temps pour votre couple quand même ?

 

 Disons qu'elle est aussi cinglée des chiens que je le suis de l'info .... donc disons qu'on arrive à se ménager des niches (hahahaha humm pardon) pour notre vie de couple

----------

## Anthyme

 *dapsaille wrote:*   

> 
> 
>  Disons qu'elle est aussi cinglée des chiens que je le suis de l'info .... donc disons qu'on arrive à se ménager des niches (hahahaha humm pardon) pour notre vie de couple

 

Ca c'etait la blague du jour   :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> @enlight & kwenspc : 
> 
> bon ok ok, il est vrai qu'on peu faire de l'info dans pas mal d'etude supperieur comme la compta, si j'ai cité cela c'est qu'a mes yeux la compta est vraiment a l'opposé de l'informatique ... et aussi pour pas trop entrer dans les details ... bon pour faire simple : c'est une fille qui avant n'avais pas pas d'ordi personnel et squatait celui de ses parrents pour faire du MSN, elle pensais que C etait la 3eme lettre de l'alphabet et que le python etait un serpent ^^
> ...

 

Tu dois être le seul ici a pas savoir que la compta c'est mon métier!  :Mr. Green: 

----------

## Anthyme

 *Enlight wrote:*   

>  *Anthyme wrote:*   
> 
> @enlight & kwenspc : 
> 
> bon ok ok, il est vrai qu'on peu faire de l'info dans pas mal d'etude supperieur comme la compta, si j'ai cité cela c'est qu'a mes yeux la compta est vraiment a l'opposé de l'informatique ... et aussi pour pas trop entrer dans les details ... bon pour faire simple : c'est une fille qui avant n'avais pas pas d'ordi personnel et squatait celui de ses parrents pour faire du MSN, elle pensais que C etait la 3eme lettre de l'alphabet et que le python etait un serpent ^^
> ...

 

loool   :Embarassed: 

Nan mais ce que je veux dire en basant sur des supposition : ton utilisation de l informatique doit etre a 95% en hobbies ? je me trompe ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

En tout cas si je t'ai offensé je m en escuse   :Confused: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> 
> 
> loool  
> 
> Nan mais ce que je veux dire en basant sur des supposition : ton utilisation de l informatique doit etre a 95% en hobbies ? je me trompe ?  
> ...

 

Rhaaa ne nous le fache pas sion shin akuma vas sortir de sa grotte (niche ? )   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## At0m3

Et des geekettes, vous pensez que ça existe   :Shocked: 

Enfin remarque, dans les interview de développeur etc gentoo, il y a eu des filles ^^

J'imagine le truc, la bonne discussion à table autour du kernel 2.17 etc... De sacrés soirées en perspective   :Very Happy: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *At0m3 wrote:*   

> Et des geekettes, vous pensez que ça existe  
> 
> Enfin remarque, dans les interview de développeur etc gentoo, il y a eu des filles ^^
> 
> J'imagine le truc, la bonne discussion à table autour du kernel 2.17 etc... De sacrés soirées en perspective  

 

Et pourquoi qu'ils ont fait des vetements feminins ?   :Very Happy: 

----------

## kwenspc

ah trop bien, [auto-censure, motif= elle passe parfois sur le forum]  :Wink: 

----------

## Enlight

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

>  *Enlight wrote:*    *Anthyme wrote:*   
> 
> @enlight & kwenspc : 
> 
> bon ok ok, il est vrai qu'on peu faire de l'info dans pas mal d'etude supperieur comme la compta, si j'ai cité cela c'est qu'a mes yeux la compta est vraiment a l'opposé de l'informatique ... et aussi pour pas trop entrer dans les details ... bon pour faire simple : c'est une fille qui avant n'avais pas pas d'ordi personnel et squatait celui de ses parrents pour faire du MSN, elle pensais que C etait la 3eme lettre de l'alphabet et que le python etait un serpent ^^
> ...

 

Bof pour m'offenser faut y'aller  :Mr. Green:  sinon pendant le cursus c'est assez space c'est du genre info mais sans les ordis genre turbo pascal un peu, formules excel requettes SQL et algo... schéma relationnels toussa...

Après quand tu bosses ben t'es tout le temps sur ordi... pas linux bien sur, ça reste excel, ccmx et autres joyeusetés... linux ouais c'est 100% hobby... mais p'tet qu'un jour je serais assez 1337 pour coder un truc décent en compta/ERP.

----------

## At0m3

 *nico_calais wrote:*   

>  *At0m3 wrote:*   Et des geekettes, vous pensez que ça existe  
> 
> Enfin remarque, dans les interview de développeur etc gentoo, il y a eu des filles ^^
> 
> J'imagine le truc, la bonne discussion à table autour du kernel 2.17 etc... De sacrés soirées en perspective   
> ...

 

Rien ne dit que c'est pour des geekes   :Confused: 

M'enfin, c'est vrai que ça plairais pas vraiment à une non-geeke  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *At0m3 wrote:*   

>  *nico_calais wrote:*    *At0m3 wrote:*   Et des geekettes, vous pensez que ça existe  
> 
> Enfin remarque, dans les interview de développeur etc gentoo, il y a eu des filles ^^
> 
> J'imagine le truc, la bonne discussion à table autour du kernel 2.17 etc... De sacrés soirées en perspective   
> ...

 

Dans le forum anglophone (chat je crois ?), il y avait un thread qui parlait des femmes utilisant gentoo. Elles existent donc   :Wink: 

Bon...Je sais pas si y a des françaises aussi   :Very Happy: 

----------

## geekounet

Bah ya au moins Elianora la blanche qui passe de temps en temps  :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Si si, les geekettes, ça existe. Certaines développent même pour Gentoo  :Wink: .

----------

## Bluespear

option concubinage   :Razz:  , enfin copine...

Mine de rien ça donne des sacrées prises de têtes les sujets d'info dans un couple. Soit on a la chance d'être en accord, ou sinon, comme moi, quand elle me demande 20x la même chose pour son windows xp pourri qui plante, je l'envoie péter.. et vlam !   :Embarassed: 

----------

## idodesuke

 *Quote:*   

> Si si, les geekettes, ça existe.

 

Hihi. Quelques geekettes dans une marée de geek, les pauvres mieux vaut quelles restent cachées.

----------

## Leander256

Je suis en stage dans un pays lointain, je n'avais pas la place de prendre mon ordi dans mes bagages (et encore moins de les alourdir avec). Et bizarrement ma vie sociale a completement change, je sors le vendredi et le samedi soir, chaque week-end. Plus d'excuse du genre "je suis fatigue" alors que je vais en fait passer la nuit a bidouiller mon ordi, ca c'est fini. Quelque chose d'inimaginable pour moi il y a a peine 3 mois. Bon ok, je suis encore celibataire, j'ai une severe tendance a attirer les plans foireux. Mais je vais bien finir par en trouver une  :Wink: 

----------

## titoucha

Je suis redevenu célibataire et je compte bien le rester.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## nico_calais

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Je suis en stage dans un pays lointain, je n'avais pas la place de prendre mon ordi dans mes bagages (et encore moins de les alourdir avec). Et bizarrement ma vie sociale a completement change, je sors le vendredi et le samedi soir, chaque week-end. Plus d'excuse du genre "je suis fatigue" alors que je vais en fait passer la nuit a bidouiller mon ordi, ca c'est fini. Quelque chose d'inimaginable pour moi il y a a peine 3 mois. Bon ok, je suis encore celibataire, j'ai une severe tendance a attirer les plans foireux. Mais je vais bien finir par en trouver une 

 

Arffff....Et un jour il decida d'acheter un ordinateur portable   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## Temet

Pas d'engagement sentimental depuis presque trois ans.

Pas d'engagement sexuel depuis plus de 5 mois (depuis que je suis en Italie quoi lol)

----------

## GaMeS

N'empeche ce post me réconforte  :Smile:  ça me fais penser que nous ne sommes pas seul et que la vérité est ailleurs  :Smile: 

Plus sérieusement, ça fais plaisir que "beaucoup" de gens soit dans le même situation que moi, pour certain c'est un choix, pour d'autre c'est une fatalité.

Le tout est de trouvé ce qu'il nous faut.

----------

## yoyo

Mais où sont les Gentooistes mariés ??

Perso, je suis marié depuis bientôt un an. Ma femme, bien qu'elle ne soit pas comptable (  :Laughing:  ) est une novice en informatique et compte bien le rester   :Wink:  . Pour elle un pc c'est fait pour bosser et surfer. Elle ne comprends pas comment je peux rester des heures à bidouiller le pc, mais elle l'accepte et c'est le principal   :Wink:  ; et quand il plante elle se tourne vers moi et me dit "toi, t'as encore bidouillé le pc !"   :Rolling Eyes:  .

M'enfin, l'avantage c'est qu'elle n'a aucun a priori sur les OS donc elle utilise linux sans problème. Par contre curieusement, elle préfère gnome à kde alors qu'elle avait toujours utilisé windows. J'ai beau lui dire que gnome ça puxor et que kde roxor, pas moyen de changer mes USEflags ...   :Mr. Green: 

En plus, elle a l'ouïe fine alors il a fallu investir dans du matos silencieux ...

Et surtout gràce à elle, toutes mes thunes ne passent pas dans le pc ... Mais bon, je ne vais pas m'étaler sur ses innombrables qualités (si si c'est vrai, et en plus elle ne vient jamais sur ce forum) mais simplement dire que les geekettes ne sont pas les seules à nous supporter   :Wink:  .

----------

## Longfield

Perso je suis en concubinage depuis 7 ans avec une non-geek, et pour rien au monde je ne voudrais une geekette ! Ma copine fait de l'architecture, et je suis bien content que des fois elle me fasse sortir un peu lever la tête du PC et m'initie un peu à l'art !

Mais bon, je suis quand même assez social à la base, je fais beaucoup de sport et je sors tous les week-end, donc elle a pas trop de mal me faire faire autre chose que de l'info ! En plus depuis que je fais ma thèse et que je code ou fais de l'électro toute la journée, j'essaie de faire autre chose dans mon temps libre.

Par contre j'ai pas encore réussi à la faire migrer complètement, elle a de méchantes habitudes sous Windows qu'elle utilise beaucoup en bossant (AutoCAD pour ne pas le citer) donc elle a pas trop envie de changer. Mais bon, au moins je l'ai convertie à Firefox/Thunderbird et OO.org !

----------

## Oupsman

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Mais où sont les Gentooistes mariés ??
> 
> Perso, je suis marié depuis bientôt un an. Ma femme, bien qu'elle ne soit pas comptable (  ) est une novice en informatique et compte bien le rester   . Pour elle un pc c'est fait pour bosser et surfer. Elle ne comprends pas comment je peux rester des heures à bidouiller le pc, mais elle l'accepte et c'est le principal   ; et quand il plante elle se tourne vers moi et me dit "toi, t'as encore bidouillé le pc !"   .
> 
> M'enfin, l'avantage c'est qu'elle n'a aucun a priori sur les OS donc elle utilise linux sans problème. Par contre curieusement, elle préfère gnome à kde alors qu'elle avait toujours utilisé windows. J'ai beau lui dire que gnome ça puxor et que kde roxor, pas moyen de changer mes USEflags ...  
> ...

 

Moi aussi je suis marié depuis maintenant 5 ans. 

Elle a un portable, qu'elle utilise sous Windows 98 (et ca lui suffit bien). Elle est comptable, mais elle a développé pas mal de trucs avec Access fut un temps et elle a commencé à faire un peu de PHP. 

Linux pour elle c'est non : quand on s'est connu, je n'utilisais que Linux sur mon PC, et elle a voulu essayer. Je lui ai donc installé une mandrake sur son PC à elle, mais elle n'a pas accrochée du tout, elle ne s'est pas faite à l'ergonomie. 

Pour l'instant elle trouve çà relativement sympa d'avoir toutes ses données sur un serveur backupé régulièrement sur DVD  :Mr. Green:  Qu'il soit sous Linux où sous Windows lui importe peu ...

Bon, ce que je suis en train de faire est difficilement réalisable sous Windows, je suis en train de mettre en place un proxy transparent avec filtrage d'URL et anti virus  :Mr. Green: 

Mais sinon elle profite du temps que je passe sur les PC pour téléphoner à tout le monde, donc ca lui va bien. 

Mes deux gamins eux apprécient aussi Gentoo, vu que le média center tourne sur cet OS.

----------

## lmarcini

Moi aussi je suis marié et ce, depuis 10 ans. Ca fait 16 ans que l'on se connait et elle m'a toujours connu avec un ordi donc elle ne râle pas trop, ça fait partie du personnage...

Pour ne pas flinguer ma vie conjugale, je me sers du micro tard le soir (jusqu'à tôt le matin). D'ailleurs, je n'ai pas trop le temps de m'en servir autrement car 4 enfants, ça occupe les week-end !

Sinon, le plan Geekette, bof... Et pourquoi pas la vidange de la voiture pendant qu'on y  est ?  :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Je ne suis pas trop penché sur la Geekette... déjà qu'une femme "normale" ça me fait chier, alors si en plus elle marche sur mes plates bandes ...   :Laughing: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Halala les femmes ................ moi ça dépend des jours, maintenant je suis comment dire, open-source   :Laughing: 

En tout cas, je pense que tu changeras vite d'avias temet à la longue.

Un homme sans femme c'est comme une gentoo sans gcc !!!!

----------

## anigel

 *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   

> Un homme sans femme c'est comme une gentoo sans gcc !!!!

 

Je ne suis absolument pas d'accord avec cette analyse : un homme sans femme, ça peut fonctionner quand même. une gentoo sans gcc ne fonctionnera jamais. Non, j'aurais plutôt dit : "comme une gentoo sans le net" : oui, on peut arriver à la faire marcher, mais on n'en tirera pas le meilleur, et ça restera toujours largement en-deça de ce que ça aurait pu être avec...

 :Wink: 

----------

## dapsaille

 *anigel wrote:*   

>  *-KuRGaN- wrote:*   Un homme sans femme c'est comme une gentoo sans gcc !!!! 
> 
> Je ne suis absolument pas d'accord avec cette analyse : un homme sans femme, ça peut fonctionner quand même. une gentoo sans gcc ne fonctionnera jamais. Non, j'aurais plutôt dit : "comme une gentoo sans le net" : oui, on peut arriver à la faire marcher, mais on n'en tirera pas le meilleur, et ça restera toujours largement en-deça de ce que ça aurait pu être avec...
> 
> 

 

 et on pourrait même pousser la réflexion à un gcc sans gcc ca n'existe pas non plus   :Wink: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Heu une gentoo peut fonctionner sans gcc, sauf qu'elle n'évolue pas   :Wink: 

----------

## Temet

Oui bah j'ai dû tester une version hardmaskée alors parce qu'elle était foutument instable!!  :Twisted Evil: 

Moi je trouve qu'un homme sans femme c'est comme un pc sans Windows ... tu gagnes de l'espace vital ... qui ne sert à rien, ca te pète au nez tu ne sais même pas ce que t'as fait de mal, tu tentes le reboot de temps en temps pour que les choses marchent à peu pret mais y rien à faire, ça finit toujours par un format.

Y en a qui réinstallent ... moi là, ça me dit vraiment rien! lol

(en espérant vous avoir fait sourire)

----------

## GaMeS

Rouh le post ici ^^

Elle as du te supprimer quelques données cette install de Windows dit donc   :Confused: 

----------

## Temet

LOL

Ouais, il m'a fallu pas mal de temps pour remettre un système sur pied.

J'ai pas encore trouvé de femme open source ("libre" c'était ambigue), elles sont toutes intéressées par le fric.   :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## Anthyme

wé wé wé ... bin windows c'est bien pour les jeux ...  :Mr. Green: 

 :Laughing:   :Laughing:   :Laughing: 

----------

## titoucha

Ha bon lesquels   :Shocked: 

 :Embarassed:   :Embarassed:   :Embarassed: 

----------

## Nirna

En concubinage depuis un moment...

J'ai réussi à faire passer le PC de ma moitié (enduser de base de chez base) à Gentoo !

Ca râle un peu, mais du moment qu'il y a marmiton.org, vente-privee.truc et les mails, ça supporte... 

Phrase magique (classique, hein ?) : Mais quel plaisir tu peux trouver à passer des heures sur ta machine ?

M'enfin, est-ce que je lui cause de son fer à repasser, moi ?   :Mr. Green: 

Le seul "ennui", c'est la petite naine de deux ans... Elle fait comme papa, secoue la souris et appuie sur toutes les touches dès que j'ai le dos tourné... Ce qui donne parfois des résultats surprenants à l'écran... 

Et elle a 100% à éteindre les PC en appuyant sur le bouton A/M (pourtant, faut bien laisser appuyer 7-8 secs...), donc l'uptime, c'est pas ça...  :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Anthyme wrote:*   

> wé wé wé ... bin windows c'est bien pour les jeux ... 
> 
>   

 

ah ouais mais nan je suis pas d'accord!  

Gentoo c'est trés bien aussi, et parfsoi avec winex tu passe tellement de temps à réussir à installer le jeux et à le configurer qu'en suite une fois que tu  joues eh eh ben t'essayes tous les modes, toutes les difficultés, toutes les stratégies possibles et imaginables tout ça tout ça...

euh hum, on parle bien des mêmes jeux hein!? non?

----------

## Jellyffs

 *Temet wrote:*   

> Oui bah j'ai dû tester une version hardmaskée alors parce qu'elle était foutument instable!! 
> 
> Moi je trouve qu'un homme sans femme c'est comme un pc sans Windows ... tu gagnes de l'espace vital ... qui ne sert à rien, ca te pète au nez tu ne sais même pas ce que t'as fait de mal, tu tentes le reboot de temps en temps pour que les choses marchent à peu pret mais y rien à faire, ça finit toujours par un format.
> 
> Y en a qui réinstallent ... moi là, ça me dit vraiment rien! lol
> ...

 

ahahha j'adore, superbe :-p  (ma "concubine" a trouver ça très drôle aussi  :Wink:  )

Quant à moi, ma princesse, en est une. Elle n'est pas du tout issue de l'info (psycho en l'ocurrence, et depuis un bout de temps). Mais elle est prête pour Linux, et même impatiente. Car comme moi, sa première motivation est d'ordre politique (le grand ras-le-bol de "Mégamicrosoft").

Ce qui l'en empêche ? Freeplayer (roo je vais y arriver hein..) + imprimante (merci Canon..............)

Alex.

----------

## ttgeub

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Le Bug de Femme 1.0
> 
> L'an dernier, j'ai upgradé PetiteAmie 5.0 et suis passé à PetiteAmie 5.1, qui s'est installé en tant que Fiancée 1.0.
> ...

 Last edited by ttgeub on Mon Jun 26, 2006 3:14 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## geekounet

LOOOL  :Laughing: 

EDIT : et j'ai encore perdu 10min sur mon projet moi ^^

----------

## Syl20

 *yoyo wrote:*   

> Mais où sont les Gentooistes mariés ??

 

Présent. Marié depuis un peu plus d'un an, on se connait depuis 4 ans.

Avec toutefois un avantage : j'ai rencontré ma femme au boulot. Eh oui, elle bosse dans l'informatique, mais c'est par facilité (on n'est pas trop touchés par le chômage...), et non par passion. Bref, elle comprend mes pulsions autistes, et elle me fout la paix, mais la geekerie, ce n'est pas du tout sa tasse de thé (ouf !). De mon côté, j'ai trouvé une bonne solution : elle a son PC, et j'ai les miens (qu'elle utilise aussi, certes...).

J'ai été obligé d'insister lourdement pour qu'elle utilise le serveur de fichiers (sauvegardé) à la place de son disque dur, pour les fichiers importants (alors qu'elle dit la même chose aux utilisateurs toute la journée. Faites ce que je dis...  :Mr. Green:  ), et je sais que je n'arriverai pas à lui faire lâcher Windows avant longtemps... Mais j'ai remporté quelques victoires quand même :

- Firefox + Adblock + blocage quasi-systématique des cookies.

- Thunderbird.

- VLC.

- Plus de MSN (yeeeessss !  :Laughing:  ).

- Les machines tournent en permanence (dans une pièce fermée).

- Des jeux en ligne.

- Avec une aide en ligne (téléphonique), elle arrive à arrêter et redémarrer proprement les machines, et dans l'ordre (pratique, pour les coupures de jus).

- Elle me demande avant d'installer des cochonneries. Ce que Beau-Papa ne fait pas, lui...  :Rolling Eyes: 

Prochaine étape, OpenOffice. On avance, doucement...

----------

## Anthyme

 *pierreg wrote:*   

> LOOOL 
> 
> EDIT : et j'ai encore perdu 10min sur mon projet moi ^^

 

et moi 10 dans mes revision de partiel ... 

mais c'etait drole   :Laughing: 

----------

## nico_calais

mouhahahaha   :Laughing: 

----------

## Il turisto

@cneGroumf : ne se serais t'on pas déjà rencontré du côté de p2p-community.com?

----------

## mardi_soir

ma copine a moi c'est "tant que ca marche rien a foutre"... 

j'ai bien essayé e17 ou xgl mais elle s'en tape severe ... 

elle me ridiculise avec un  "toi qui chie sur le foot t'es pathetique avec tes trucs" .. ca calme ..

EDIT > depusi ooffice 2  plus besoin de demarrer windows c'est appreciabe . et pour le coté troll elle prefère kde .

----------

## Syl20

 *Il turisto wrote:*   

> @cneGroumf : ne se serais t'on pas déjà rencontré du côté de p2p-community.com?

 

Si. C'est bien moi.  :Wink: 

Désolé pour le hors-sujet...  :Embarassed: 

----------

## Trevoke

De mon cote, ca fait a peu pres un moi que j'ai une copine, donc je change un peu l'equilibre du sondage  :Wink: 

----------

## takhisis_astrafall

mmmm

perso c'est plutot c'est quoi ça ?

celib depuis 1 an 1/2 et pas pres de retrouver qelqu'un à mon avis

mais pas de geekette. ça serais frustrant de voir la mlle preferer le pc à soi   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## rosebud

au vu des résultats du sondage, doit t'on conclure que le gentoo est souvent célibataire parce qu'il n'est pas manchot ? :Laughing: 

----------

## geekounet

 *rosebud wrote:*   

> au vu des résultats du sondage, doit t'on conclure que le gentoo est souvent célibataire parce qu'il n'est pas manchot ?

 

Heu le gentoo est un manchot ^^ (Manchot papou).

----------

## kopp

Ah c'était délicat ça....

----------

## GaMeS

Pour faire un peu le bilan du sondage, je pensais que ça aurai été pire quand même

Sur 103 votants près de la moitié sont en concubinage ou marié...je m'étais fais une sale opinion de votre situation  :Smile: 

Merci de m'avoir éclairé et j'vais peut être me décider à me bouger alors   :Embarassed: 

----------

